# clean the inside of goggles



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Why in the world do your eyes tear if you're wearing goggles??? And if your eyes did tear, how could they possibly reach your lens??

This post literally makes zero sense..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Try to make your goggles a little tighter, air must be getting through and hitting your eyes causing it to tear. Go inside and as they warm up the tear drops will unfreeze. Use the bag and rub a little harder.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, not sure what is up with your eyes. Do not ever touch the lenses when wet or damp. You can gently clean with goggle bag when totally dry. I try to touch lenses a little as possible. You could carefully rinse the lenses if they are really bad, but again no touching until totally dry. Good luck.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you rub the inner lens you'll ruin it; wet or dry. best bet is run some lightly soapy warm water over them, then rinse. do not touch.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

It is better to never touch them, but I occasionally blot little specks off and it has not ruined my lenses...though it will definitely ruin them if you do it often.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you rub the inner lens you'll ruin it; wet or dry. best bet is run some lightly soapy warm water over them, then rinse. do not touch.


Exactly, I get a little warm soapy water in the kitchen sink, and rinse them through that if I get spots on the inside. Then rinse with warm water and stand them up so the water runs off the inner lens.

If you ever get condensation in between the lenses, put them over a heat register, the airflow more than the heat is what gets rid of the moisture inside.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Why in the world do your eyes tear if you're wearing goggles??? And if your eyes did tear, how could they possibly reach your lens??
> 
> *This post literally makes zero sense..*


It makes _perfect_ sense if you're one of those people who's eyes are particularly, (overly) sensitive! :blink: (…I'll assume you are _not_ one of those ppl!) :huh:

Unfortunately,.. I am! :dunno: :embarrased1: I own a couple pairs of Oakley Airbrakes as well. So I understand *exactly* what the OP is talking about!

The airbrakes are very well ventilated! (…quite possibly even overly ventilated, IMO!) So,.. sometimes on a really frigid or very windy day? I often get more than enough air flowing thru my Oakley's to cause my eyes to tear up. 

So,… now that I have those tears welling up in my eyes, blurring my vision and running down my face? I get to the bottom of the run, bend over to pop my binding and *"Plink!"* :facepalm1: I've got a teardrop smack dab in the middle of my lens! (Last Feb,.. riding in -35º wind chills? Those tears would _instantly_ freeze after landing on the lens!)

This isn't an every day occurrence when I'm riding. (not for me anyway.) Usually It needs to be _really_ damned cold or very _very_ windy! But, when it does happen? It's annoying as hell! (…although it's certainly much better than always fogging up due to inadequate ventilation!)


----------



## Boejoula (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm new to this sport but please... You buy a ~$200 pair of goggles and there is no way to clean them? 

I have flight decks and 2 lenses. If you own these you it's really not that simple to change the lenses. How would one not touch it. I need to buy white cloth gloves to change them!

There has to be a way to clean them..


----------



## toned (Dec 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> It makes _perfect_ sense if you're one of those people who's eyes are particularly, (overly) sensitive! :blink: (…I'll assume you are _not_ one of those ppl!) :huh:
> 
> Unfortunately,.. I am! :dunno: :embarrased1: I own a couple pairs of Oakley Airbrakes as well. So I understand *exactly* what the OP is talking about!
> 
> ...


Exactly

it was -25C last night when I went boarding (-13F), and I have really sensitive eyes, so they tear

when I bend down to put my bindings in, and look down, tears make their way onto my lens... It's kind of shitty, but it is what it is

I'll try the soapy water, thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I can agree with this, i always have this issue with the Airwaves on really cold/windy days as well, they are even more ventilated, and the frame is large and protrudes past the peak of the helmet, allowing even more air in...

I have actually had windburn on my face through the goggles...! Although it is normally associated with sun and wind, the cold dry air flowing through the goggles on it's own is enough to chap skin in uncovered areas...!


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> It makes _perfect_ sense if you're one of those people who's eyes are particularly, (overly) sensitive! :blink: (…I'll assume you are _not_ one of those ppl!) :huh:
> 
> Unfortunately,.. I am! :dunno: :embarrased1: I own a couple pairs of Oakley Airbrakes as well. So I understand *exactly* what the OP is talking about!
> 
> ...





toned said:


> Exactly
> 
> it was -25C last night when I went boarding (-13F), and I have really sensitive eyes, so they tear
> 
> ...


Well, that sounds awful! Are you not able to close the vents on the goggles? Keeping the wind out of my eyes and my upper face warm is the primary reason I wear goggles. The tint is just a bonus for bright days, but I could live without it. If I had goggles that made my eyes tear, I'd buy new ones immediately.

Sorry I can't give you any actual advice. I've never heard of this problem before.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

To OP, you are not alone with this issue. I am wearing VZ Feenoms and when the temp dips enough, there is sufficient air flow that my eyes will also tear and drop onto my lens. It happens of course when you look down to deal with your bindings. When such conditions exist, I try to put my googles up at the end of a run before I every look down, unbuckle, deal with my eyes and then put my googles on for the ride up. Seems to work most of the time, but it is a pain.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oldman said:


> To OP, you are not alone with this issue. I am wearing VZ Feenoms and when the temp dips enough, there is sufficient air flow that my eyes will also tear and drop onto my lens. It happens of course when you look down to deal with your bindings. When such conditions exist, I try to put my googles up at the end of a run before I every look down, unbuckle, deal with my eyes and then put my googles on for the ride up. Seems to work most of the time, but it is a pain.


Do not wipe the insides of goggles! It smears the antifog and ruins the lens. Like it's irreversible. Wipe it when it's dry with the microfiber cloth.


----------

